# Test Tones: "Rew, Rew tell me which pink noises are the most beautifull?"



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,
Does someone can help me to understand this?

After EQing, to calibrate the SPL of each of my 5.1 channels to 75db and to adjuste relative gain of each channel (+ or - db) into the receiver, I usually playback the test tone of the receiver (see My system). Here the result:
FL= 0db
FR= 0db
Ct=-1db
SL=+1db
Sr=0db
forget the sub for the moment.

Yesterday I tried with REW's pink noise generator and the SPL meter in REW (Umik-1 mic calibrated 90degrees file). I adjusted the main volume of the receiver to get 75db on the FL channel and the gain to 0db into the receiver. Then,via hdmi and ASIO4all, test all channels. Here are the results:

FL=0db
FR=0db
Ct= *-4db*
SL= *-5db*
SR= *-2db*

It improved the SS&I greatly !! Way better, more envelopping !:surprise:

is it possible, logical, in accordance to home theater sound theory or are my brain and my ears tricking me?
I read elsewhere that someone uses only dvd with pink nois to calibrate SPL channels.

Can we trust the "quality" of the test tones of our AVR? Is it always better to playback a test tone via the bd player? or via REW?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> Hi,
> Does someone can help me to understand this?
> 
> After EQing, to calibrate the SPL of each of my 5.1 channels to 75db and to adjuste relative gain of each channel (+ or - db) into the receiver, I usually playback the test tone of the receiver (see My system). Here the result:
> ...


Unless the balance was way off before your adjustments, it is unlikely that simply adjusting channel gain would improve SS&I.

Is "more enveloping" better? I would look for "more precise," or "better separation of individual image sources." 



> I read elsewhere that someone uses only dvd with pink nois to calibrate SPL channels.
> 
> Can we trust the "quality" of the test tones of our AVR? Is it always better to playback a test tone via the bd player? or via REW?


Using your BR player includes the whole signal path. But there is no reason AVR signals can't work fine for channel balance.

Is the pink noise full bandwidth or band limited?


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

AudiocRaver said:


> Unless the balance was way off before your adjustments, it is unlikely that simply adjusting channel gain would improve SS&I.
> 
> Is "more enveloping" better? I would look for "more precise," or "better separation of individual image sources."
> 
> ...


You are right: better separation of individual sources is correct.

I do not know the bandwith of the pink noise of my AVR. I suppose that Rew's is a full bandwith pink noise


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

FargateOne said:


> ...Rew's is a full bandwith pink noise


Normally, although it can optionally be limited to a specific band as well.


----------

